# Tarklin



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Went in there for the first time the other night. I've been in the bay at the mouth this fall but wanted to actually go in there. It was a super low tide to start with so we had to drag the boat in. No big deal since me and Colby wear neoprene waders. Now I've duck hunted enough in the delta to beware of a falling tide but I've never had to beware of a sand bar moving in an hour. You wanna talk about pain in the ass man


----------



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

Went there recently. Saw quite a few juvenile flounder. That sandbar is a pain. You definitely have to hug the shoreline on the right side and even then it still is a challenge. Its a beautiful spot though and there are a few bald eagles there also.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

That was probably the lowest tide I've seen in a while without a solid norther blowing for a week.


----------

